# Chicago Salt ?



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I know I'm not the only one looking for salt . . . . . . . . . 

Anyone one have any ideas? seems this area is totally out. The company that I used last year is not sure if they are even going to get salt from cargill, I guess they are heavily supplying the state and municipalities. 

So if anyone has an idea of where I can get salt that would be grand, Im looking for about 500 tons. Thank you.


----------



## Big Snow Balls (Aug 21, 2008)

Vaughn I think everyone in this area is in the same boat, I keep getting the run around from all my suppliers. I think things will cool down in a few weeks. I have herd a few roomers that there will be more salt barged in.


----------



## ferdinand711 (Oct 25, 2006)

How about Russo power Equipment, any news?


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

has anyone heard prices on bagged salt yet this year??


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Dont quote me on this but I think russo was Vaughn's previous supplier.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

3.95 /bag for a pallet 

thought about getting a semi load just for reserve


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Oakwood Land.;575113 said:


> Dont quote me on this but I think russo was Vaughn's previous supplier.


Yes, we dont want to get into what happen with russos last year..lol


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

lol, was it that bad?


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

I never had a problem with Russo's at all last yr. Granted I did pay high prices like everyone else in Feb but I called in for a load and got it in a few days.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I got a half semi load of Ice Melt and the other half salt being delivered tommorow from my local supplier in Freeport, IL.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

cretebaby;575119 said:


> 3.95 /bag for a pallet
> 
> thought about getting a semi load just for reserve


where at and do they deliver if you can pm contact info that would be great


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Bagged salt is just showing up this week at the various places who were smart enough to order early ( very early ). Bulk .... I'm told forget about it. State/County then muni's get it in that order. Some muni's are asking about bagged salt as an option. I picked up a bunch today for 4.35 a bag.


----------



## MowingisMaddnes (Nov 6, 2003)

*Springfield*

Could someone tell me how to go about finding a bulk supplier in the Springfield IL area? Just got a bulk spreader and am expecting some ice in the next few months. Thanks, aj


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

dfdsuperduty;575100 said:


> has anyone heard prices on bagged salt yet this year??


I purchased 6 semis from Cargill this last week and paid $ 4.15 a bag for Halite 50 lbs. bags.

Also got 50 tons of bulk from my local distributor.


----------



## ferdinand711 (Oct 25, 2006)

dfdsuperduty;575100 said:


> has anyone heard prices on bagged salt yet this year??


have you heard of Amturf? they called me yesterday about their advance order deal (its a good one) you order before Oct. 31 and it's payable on or before Dec. 10, you leave the salt on their warehouse and get the salt when you need it. email me if you want more details.

Ferdinand


----------

